# Air Filter Odor Scrubber



## peacock (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi, I'm planning on using an Suncourt in-line duct fan in a room 8x8x6 (door closed), and with the door open 16x8x7.  It is a 5" in-line duct fan and will produce 225 cfm's.  I will place it in a wall with a wall switch and a timer.
I'm looking for a drawing that will help me construct the filter scrubber.
Questions like which side should the carbon be on?  How much carbon do I use?  How long should the fan be on?  The fan will be just below the ceiling, and I will have a hole on the bottom to let fresh air in.  Should I have another fan on the bottom?  I already have a fan going in the both rooms.


----------



## Aeroherbs (Sep 20, 2009)

The only simple answer is which side to put the filter on - exhaust.

Other than that I'd say to make the filter as big as you can while staying practical, fill it with as much activated charcoal as will fit and still allow good airflow, and run it all the time during flowering.


----------

